# Some Rocket Questions



## ATZ

1. Do these ever come up second hand? I want to invest in a top end machine but my budget isn't huge

2. The Appartmento seems like my best option is 1. Isn't an option. Love the way it looks. Are there any other prosumer machines around this price point worth a look?


----------



## Mrboots2u

@ATZ

1. Yes. Keep your powder dry x eyes on the sales threads and be patient.

2. Why limit yourself to rocketfkr second hand?

What an your budget? You will need a good grinder

Do you haven one?


----------



## Glenn

Rockets pop up frequently. Usually HX upgrading to dual boiler or vibe to rotary pump or sometimes moving to lever.

The Appartamento sits at a pretty good price point (as well as its footprint) and has the Expobar Leva and ECM Heidelberg as its closest competitors


----------



## Rakesh

Glenn said:


> Rockets pop up frequently. Usually HX upgrading to dual boiler or vibe to rotary pump or sometimes moving to lever.
> 
> The Appartamento sits at a pretty good price point (as well as its footprint) and has the Expobar Leva and ECM Heidelberg as its closest competitors


What price is anyone interested in a second hand Appartamento looking at generally?

Also how does this price compare to its competitors?

Sorry to jump on your thread @ATZ, I am also interested in a rocket appartamento or equivalent for my next upgrade.


----------



## Glenn

Appartamento is approx £1100 new


----------



## ATZ

Mrboots2u said:


> @ATZ
> 
> 1. Yes. Keep your powder dry x eyes on the sales threads and be patient.
> 
> 2. Why limit yourself to rocketfkr second hand?
> 
> What an your budget? You will need a good grinder
> 
> Do you haven one?


1. Eyes firmly peeled!

2. I'm not, have been researching Exobars and Lelits, although the latter aren't so popular.

I don't have a grinder yet but hoping to pick up a Mazzer of some variety. I enjoy pour over too, so welcome to recommendations for grinders that can do both.


----------



## ATZ

Rakesh said:


> What price is anyone interested in a second hand Appartamento looking at generally?
> 
> Also how does this price compare to its competitors?
> 
> Sorry to jump on your thread @ATZ, I am also interested in a rocket appartamento or equivalent for my next upgrade.


Hey no worries @Rakesh, you've helped me plenty already. I've never seen an appartmento second hand as yet so no idea.


----------



## hotmetal

Apartamento hasn't been out long so they're pretty rare on the used market AFAIK


----------



## ATZ

@hotmetal, what rocket machines tend to come up 2nd hand if at all? The Evo?


----------



## hotmetal

Giotto and Cellini HX machines come up when someone upgrades to an R58 or other DB. R58s generally come up if someone wants a 'silent killer' (spring lever like the Londinium 1)


----------



## ATZ

hotmetal said:


> Giotto and Cellini HX machines come up when someone upgrades to an R58 or other DB. R58s generally come up if someone wants a 'silent killer' (spring lever like the Londinium 1)


Thanks for this, we keep a look out.


----------



## hotmetal

Good luck with the search. I'm totally stoked that I got the opportunity to get an R58 at a good price thanks to Dave on here. Hope you also get lucky.


----------



## coffee_omega

If any forum members collectively looking at a group buy (+3) we can try and offer a good price.


----------



## ATZ

coffee_omega said:


> If any forum members collectively looking at a group buy (+3) we can try and offer a good price.


What could you offer for 3+ on the Apartmento?


----------



## ATZ

ATZ said:


> What could you offer for 3+ on the Apartmento?


 @coffee_omega any idea?


----------



## coffee_omega

ATZ said:


> @coffee_omega any idea?


3+ appartmento in copper or white we can do for £800+ VAT , total with free UK delivery £960 inclusive


----------



## The Asgard

Hi ATZ,

Just picked up a R58 from the forum so they do come up. Its a fantastic bit of kit and I would suggest if your heart is set on one to wait.

Good luck mate.


----------



## nekromantik

sorry to hijack but do apartmento's come on sale here often?

how much on average?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

nekromantik said:


> sorry to hijack but do apartmento's come on sale here often?
> 
> how much on average?


I don't think they do. It's a new machine, so it's not as likely to come up for sale unless major upgraditus strikes.


----------



## nekromantik

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I don't think they do. It's a new machine, so it's not as likely to come up for sale unless major upgraditus strikes.


ah ok

guess I need to keep eye out for older machines then like Oscar and Cherub.


----------



## ATZ

The Asgard said:


> Hi ATZ,
> 
> Just picked up a R58 from the forum so they do come up. Its a fantastic bit of kit and I would suggest if your heart is set on one to wait.
> 
> Good luck mate.


You beat me to it @The Asgard


----------

